# Clearing multi-quotes



## shesulsa (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there a quick-and-dirty way to clear your previously selected multi-quotes in a thread? It's particularly a problem in megathreads with over 100 posts and one must painstakingly search out each previous quote to un-check.

As it stands now, when I reply to a thread (even without quoting) wherein I've used the multi-quote feature previously, those same quotes get quoted in my reply field again every time I reply, even if I only ever selected them once.

This makes long discussions tedious.

Suggestions? Fix? Perhaps a Clear All Quotes link?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2012)

Once I've hit quote and replied they are cleared. You shouldn't need to go back later and clear them.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 28, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Once I've hit quote and replied they are cleared. You shouldn't need to go back later and clear them.


The quote feature doesn't do this for me, just the multi-quote.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 28, 2012)

Let's see if I can reproduce here. This is the first post in this thread where I used multi-quote on every existing post. Next I will try to only Reply To Thread.



shesulsa said:


> Is there a quick-and-dirty way to clear your previously selected multi-quotes in a thread? It's particularly a problem in megathreads with over 100 posts and one must painstakingly search out each previous quote to un-check.
> 
> As it stands now, when I reply to a thread (even without quoting) wherein I've used the multi-quote feature previously, those same quotes get quoted in my reply field again every time I reply, even if I only ever selected them once.
> 
> ...





Bob Hubbard said:


> Once I've hit quote and replied they are cleared. You shouldn't need to go back later and clear them.





shesulsa said:


> The quote feature doesn't do this for me, just the multi-quote.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay - I only hit Reply to Thread but noticed all the multi-quote options on the posts I previously selected are still selected.



shesulsa said:


> Is there a quick-and-dirty way to clear your previously selected multi-quotes in a thread? It's particularly a problem in megathreads with over 100 posts and one must painstakingly search out each previous quote to un-check.
> 
> As it stands now, when I reply to a thread (even without quoting) wherein I've used the multi-quote feature previously, those same quotes get quoted in my reply field again every time I reply, even if I only ever selected them once.
> 
> ...





Bob Hubbard said:


> Once I've hit quote and replied they are cleared. You shouldn't need to go back later and clear them.





shesulsa said:


> The quote feature doesn't do this for me, just the multi-quote.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 28, 2012)

This is the second Reply to Thread with no quote selected.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, this is interesting because I continue to get the multi-quotes I previously used posting on every reply in the Trayvon thread - I have to clear them as I compose my reply.


----------



## MJS (Mar 28, 2012)

It happens to me as well.  If I multi quote posts, and then move on to something else, the new post, in addition to the multi quoted ones, are also included.  I have to physically go back and unselect whatever I multi quoted.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> This is the second Reply to Thread with no quote selected.





shesulsa said:


> Okay, this is interesting because I continue to get the multi-quotes I previously used posting on every reply in the Trayvon thread - I have to clear them as I compose my reply.





MJS said:


> It happens to me as well.  If I multi quote posts, and then move on to something else, the new post, in addition to the multi quoted ones, are also included.  I have to physically go back and unselect whatever I multi quoted.



testing, posts 6,7,8 checked, hit reply with quote


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2012)

6,7,8 checked, hit reply


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2012)

In both cases after I hit reply things were properly cleared.  Using Firefox on OSX.

I did some digging and there looks to have been an older bug they claim fixes that would do what you say is happening if the selected posts are on different pages.  

I can't duplicate it on my end.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 28, 2012)

Running Firefox 11.0 on Windows 7.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm still on FF 10. I think my wife upgraded, will test again on her system.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 28, 2012)

Just did it again with both my latest replies to that thread - had to delete the quotes before posting.  

That's okay, I went through the thread and unchecked all those I checked for multiquote.

Thanks for checking.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> Is there a quick-and-dirty way to clear your previously selected multi-quotes in a thread? It's particularly a problem in megathreads with over 100 posts and one must painstakingly search out each previous quote to un-check.
> 
> As it stands now, when I reply to a thread (even without quoting) wherein I've used the multi-quote feature previously, those same quotes get quoted in my reply field again every time I reply, even if I only ever selected them once.
> 
> ...





Bob Hubbard said:


> Once I've hit quote and replied they are cleared. You shouldn't need to go back later and clear them.





shesulsa said:


> The quote feature doesn't do this for me, just the multi-quote.



Testing FF3.6 for Fedora.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2012)

Testing FF3.6 for Fedora.


----------

